# New here. (What a shock.)



## Would You Kindly (Mar 8, 2010)

Hey everyone! I just joined here yesterday, and I like it here a lot so far. I joined here because I absolutely, positively adore horses, but I don't know how to ride. At least, not yet. I hope to learn this summer, and if not, there's always next summer, right?

I live in California, but am originally from Tennessee. Just felt like puttin' that out there. Wanna talk? 'Cause I do.


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! This is a great place to learn! I know I have learned tons here! Hope you get to learn to ride this summer - it is really rewarding!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

welcome to the forum 

good luck with learning to ride. youll have a blast


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

welcome from CA!


----------

